# La musique ne correspond pas au titre et la pochette



## Ipodgm (4 Février 2009)

De tant à autre lorsque je secoue mon Ipod nano 4g ou lorsque que je click sur une chanson, la chanson joué ne correspond pas à la pochette et au titre affiché. 

Cela ne vient pas de mes mp3 ou de mes Tag puisque des fois sa marche et des fois pas.

Es ce que quelqu'un sait d'ou provient ce bug et es ce que apple dispose d'un service assistance sur lequel je pourrais envoyer un mail pour faire par de ce bug.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## DeepDark (4 Février 2009)

Dans iTunes il y a les mêmes associations chanson/pochette ou pas?


----------



## Ipodgm (4 Février 2009)

Oui dans itunes tout es bon.

Même sur le Ipod c'est bon la majeure partidu temps, mais des fois sa me fais ce bug et ce n'est pas sur une chanson en particulier.

Des fois sa marche des fois pas ...


...


----------

